# [SOLVED] brick removal



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I need to remove about 4 or 5 bricks to install an HVAC vent. I have never messed with bricks before and would like to do it as non-destructively as possible. Anyone ever cut mortar with one of those "soniccrafter" tools? I have the Harbor Freight version and a hardened blade meant for tile grout and such. I am going to give this a try unless there are better/easier methods. Anyone here ever work with bricks and has a good method let me know.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: brick removal*

SoniCrafter RW9128 should work for a blade.......not familiar with that tool. I have the standard angle grinder that I put a diamond blade in for all masonry apps. Depth of cut won't be that great and expect to do some chisel work.....overcutting will need to be done and some minor patching required. Still better than brute force and knocking more bricks loose than what is needed.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: brick removal*

I have a good angle grinder, too. I'll get a masonry blade in case my vibrating tool can't hack it. I bet the grinder would be much faster anyway. Thanks for the suggestion, SABL.




SABL said:


> SoniCrafter RW9128 should work for a blade.......not familiar with that tool. I have the standard angle grinder that I put a diamond blade in for all masonry apps. Depth of cut won't be that great and expect to do some chisel work.....overcutting will need to be done and some minor patching required. Still better than brute force and knocking more bricks loose than what is needed.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: brick removal*

Might as well not waste the $$$ on an abrasive blade......the diamond blade prices aren't what they used to be and are rather cheap today. Only problem with the diamond blade is that it may be too thin to 'snug up' due to the shoulder on the mounting bolt/nut......I had to find a suitable washer and use as a bushing.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: brick removal*

Picked up the store brand 4 1/2" diamond blade at HD yesterday. Price was ~ $11. That should do the trick. Marking this one solved.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I decided to move the vent to where I could remove one whole brick and the diamond blade for the grinder made short work of the mortar. I also got one of those Bosch 2 9/16" carbide hole saws to use with my hammer drill and it made pretty short work of the concrete block underneath the brick and inside. Trimmed up the holes in the block with a 1/4" masonry hammer drill bit and then cold chisel.

Here is a pic with the vent installed. You maybe can't tell from this photo but the PVC pipes make a 90 degree in the void under the stoop and I fed them through the 5"x7" hole I made to access the void from the inside. And the exhaust pipe had to have 1/2" neoprene insulation so than made it even tougher. What a PITA of a job.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice looking finished product!! Probably would not have turned out so nice if a pro HVAC installer did it. 

You'll learn.....:laugh:

When I was much younger I never gave it a second thought and tackled just about anything. Total gut-out of a 80yr old 2 1/2 story house at the age of 26.....took me 1 1/2yrs to get it tore out and put back together. Added walls, changed walls, straightened walls, new porch roof (front and back).....did all the mechanicals (inspected by city, too), alum siding, drywall, trim. I *did not* do the roof.....:grin:....too steep for me!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Looks good.

Looks like a lot steps !

BG


----------

